# The Dog Hair (Essay)



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I saw this tonight on Facebook....I knew I wanted to share it here but wasn't sure where to put it. I thought about the Rainbow Bridge section but thought it might not be the best read for a recent passing. It did make me think of my KC and smile...I found a strand of hair on a suit the other day. I keep a bag of his hair near my bed to have a part of him with me. Here is the verse.








I don't know the author


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I love that, although I did shed a tear.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting, I also shed a tear!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I love this! Since I had to rehome Maxi, I'm finding her fur all over my clothes. Last weekend I Swiffered behind the entertainment center and found 2 big "nests" of her fur! I really miss her.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I loved it too. The forums here have all the ups and downs of dog ownership. Since my heart attack/surgery my emotions ride so much closer to the surface. I find myself shedding tears on quite a few threads around here both happy and sad.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, Panama Rob. 

Thank you for posting "The Dog Hair". I too got a bit weepy and as you said coming to this forum does entail shedding tears, happy or sad. I sometimes feel like I'm torturing myself accompanying sad or difficult situations our members relate. But then I get encouraged thousand times more not only by reading the happy stories but even the sad ones because of the kind words and helpful advices that flood the forum and I can feel that there are a lot of people out there who feel the same way as I do and care about others. It's been 3 months since my baby left me and I'm slowly healing thanks to all the people on this forum, like you, who posted "The Dog Hair" which we totally 'get it'.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Whoops! I wrote 3months since Mel left me but it's only been 2 months. That just shows how much I'm getting used to the idea of not having her around. I guess it's a good sign.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Mel said:


> Whoops! I wrote 3months since Mel left me but it's only been 2 months. That just shows how much I'm getting used to the idea of not having her around. I guess it's a good sign.


Sending out a virtual hug. I hope you heal soon and I hope you have a little red land shark around ripping the laces out of your favorite shoes. A little furry rambunctious naughty bundle of love. Mine will be hear soon and I need new shoe laces anyway.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Panama Rob for the virtual hug and looking forward to seeing photos of your tattered shoe laces, socks and whatever when your bundle of love arrives!!!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish I hadn´t thrown away this bundle of fur when I brushed Mel on her 12th birthday.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

*Memories*

I still have a token of fur from my first golden Simba ????and from my dear boys Fluke & Harry ?????? Thanks for posting shed more than a few tears ??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob: Thanks for posting that!:wavey:


----------

